# Elgin Bluebird or Twin 50/60 pedal



## Whizzerpro (Nov 22, 2022)

Original Elgin Bluebird/Twin pedal.  The pedal rubber blocks are dry rotted.  The axle is for right side.  It's in working order. Do not has the cap.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2022)

$75


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2022)

$100.00


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 22, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> $75



No deal


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 22, 2022)

catfish said:


> $100.00



No deal


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2022)

$150


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 23, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> $150



Deal


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 23, 2022)

Hi Mike.  Sorry for my mistake.  I corrected the answer.  My answer was deal.  It's yours.


----------

